# yard haunt sounds!!!



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

ctarpey said:


> Hello,
> Ive dcided to do a yard display instead of a walkthorugh id like to eventually do a yard walkthrough but as of this year id like to see a good yad display that will wowo the toters. Is there any recommended ocntroller s or things people use to get an overall sound for the haunt. I want individual prop sounds but maybe an overal lsound to give the creep factor. I think ive heard of lightening with the sound that sounds very cool.. Any other suggestions and or tips for a yard display that people find helpfull let me know!
> Thanks,
> CHris


The only thing I can think of regarding a yard display is to consider a theme or storyline. By creating a theme or storyline, you'll start drawing in ideas for props, decor, lighting, and sounds. With regards to sound; the best thing I've found so far, and on a budget, is CVS' portable speakers! They can be loaded with an SD card and play continuously on loop. Another option is to use an FM transmitter that plays music through small FM radios hidden throughout your haunt.

If you have a specific theme, you can incorporate music or sound effects that play throughout your setup. Each scene can have a slightly different piece of sound that build upon the previous scene. Take Disney's "Haunted Mansion" for example. The song "Grim Grinning Ghosts" plays in almost every scene of the attraction, yet each time its heard; it's uniquely adapted for that specific scene using different instruments, sound effects, or a change in tempo. Of course the best sounds are those that go mostly unnoticed. 

...Ever watch a great movie, and go "WOW" that music fit the scene perfectly!? I would hope not, because the audio engineer failed at his or her job! Sound effects and music are meant to enhance, not distract. If they are overly noticeable...they aren't doing their job of enhancing the scene! Disney uses their sounds sparingly in each scene as a unifying element to help congeal the entire attraction. You can do the same thing, but for your haunt! Use sounds as a _unifying_ element! Think about your layout too! You wouldn't want circus music bleeding into your Graveyard scene or graveyard sounds bleeding into your circus themed area! Smaller and well-placed speakers can help contain each scene's vast array of sounds. 

Sound is a tricky thing to get right. I would start small, with smaller speakers, evaluating your setup...rearranging and reworking until it sounds just right. 
It took my about 2 years before I got something I was happy with!

whew! Long post.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

Long post but said no better then the one and only eyegore.. ahaha. I understand what you mean. aS of the haunt therell be a buthcer shop area and a graveyard so im assuming ill use a good small set of speakers to keep sound contained in each theme.!
Thanks alot eyegore!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

ctarpey said:


> Long post but said no better then the one and only eyegore.. ahaha. I understand what you mean. aS of the haunt therell be a buthcer shop area and a graveyard so im assuming ill use a good small set of speakers to keep sound contained in each theme.!
> Thanks alot eyegore!


No prob. Glad to help! I just wish I could have worded it down to a few short sentences! LOL.


----------



## ctarpey (Nov 7, 2010)

Sometimes it takes alittle more then a few sentences to tell the story lol!


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

ctarpey said:


> Sometimes it takes alittle more then a few sentences to tell the story lol!


yup .


----------



## zero (Aug 27, 2004)

welcome to round 2, it does not end, anyway,, sound + flickering light ='s cool,, mine are controlled by computer,the comp sequences the sound and lighting, if you have decent comp knowledge its do- able , if you dont
have time for a hobby there are good pre-made,, but its more expensive to buy http://www.i-zombie.com/pages/mc2401-lightning-controller.php


----------

